# Audio / Video >  Simfonija 003 ZF lampu pastiprinātājs

## ROBERTTT

Tātad dabūju Simfoniju 003 ar skandām + vēlvienu simfonijas šasiju.
Šī otra simfonijas šasija tad arī tiks izmantota kā donors ZF pastiprinātāja būvei.

[attachment=6:39dg01o9]1.JPG[/attachment:39dg01o9]
[attachment=5:39dg01o9]2.JPG[/attachment:39dg01o9]
[attachment=4:39dg01o9]8.JPG[/attachment:39dg01o9]
[attachment=3:39dg01o9]3.JPG[/attachment:39dg01o9]
[attachment=2:39dg01o9]4.JPG[/attachment:39dg01o9]
[attachment=1:39dg01o9]5.JPG[/attachment:39dg01o9]
[attachment=0:39dg01o9]6.JPG[/attachment:39dg01o9]

Bet pašlaik nesaprotu vai vienkārši atdalīt no šasijas un atstāt oriģinālo simfonijas pastiprinātāju un viņu atdzīvināt (Varbūt viņu var kautā "uzlabot" jo cik saprotu tad viņam tā tembru regulēšana ir uztaisīta galīgi greizi ).

Vai arī atstāt tiikai izejas trafus un lodēt jaunu shēmu?

----------


## Jon

Barošanas bloku (kas uz atsevišķas šasijas) var brūķēt, vismaz maketēšanas laikā, "kā stāv". Pašu pastiprinātāju labāk uzreiz taisīt PTP montāžā uz jaunas šasijas. Shēmu vēlams vienkāršot, izmetot toņu regulēšanu. Tad vajadzēs tikai vienu dubulttriodi kanālā - puse preampā, puse fāzgriezējā. Jutības pilnīgi pietiks. Shēmu netā cik nevajag - raksti gooooogle *push-pull EL84 ultra linear schematics* un palasies gudrības. Praktiski no "Simfonijas" izmantojami vien transformatori (žēl, ka izejniekiem dzelzis tikai 6sqcm) un filtra drosele (dabū vēl vienu droseli un taisi katram kanālam savu filtru -  būs labāk).

----------


## Janis1279

Ja jau doma ir par jauna pastiprinātāja būvēšanu, tad jau no jauna uz stikla tekstolīta plates, ar svaigāka kaluma komponentēm.
Tikai , vai tas ir tik vajadzīgs laika kavēklis ?

----------


## Jon

> no jauna uz ... plates


 "A nafig" tik vienkāršai shēmai ar tik maz elementiem vispār kāda plate vajadzīga? Lai būtu grūtāk no parazītiskām saitēm izvairīties? Point-to-point uzkārtā montāža ļauj ērti organizēt zemes zvaigznē, tāpat katru elementu ērtāk pamainīt. Par to vajadzēšanu - galvenais nav dabūt kādus 6 W jaudas (tos tikpat labi nodrošina kaut vai TDA 2030 ar 15 V plecā). Svarīga ir vēlme darboties. Sāksi ar vienkāršu un lētu projektu, bet kādreiz varbūt izcili skanošu lampu pastiprinātāju radīsi.

----------


## defs

Iztīri putekļus,saliec lampas un slēdz iekšā,varbūt,ka viss darbosies.Tad varēsi stukot,ko darīt tālāk.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Principā domāju ka ar šito nav vērts ķēpālies atstāšu tikai izejniekus un laikam taisīšu jaunu shēmu.
Tātād kāds varētu ieteikt kādu klasisku, pārbaudītu shēmu uz 6p14p lampām un simfonijas trafiem?
Tikai lūdzu nelieciet izmantot googli un pašam meklēt, jo sajēga no lampu pastūžiem visai maza līdz ar ko pats diezvai izvēlēšos to labāko shēmas risinājumu   ::

----------


## defs

Vrbūt to pašu Simfonijas shemu vajag taisīt. Ar lampu jau neko radikali jaunu neuztaisisi. Izejas lampas strāda prettaktā,lampu ekrāntīkliņi slēgti pie izejas trafu atsevišķiem primāriem izvadiem.Nu,es domaju ,ka laba shēma.
http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/s/y/symbolith ... 84_amp.gif

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jau rakstīju topika sākumā ka man ir vesela simfonija + vēlviena šasija (tākā šo noputējušo plati nav vērs atjaunot, jo ir arī vesela simfonija ar oriģinālo pastūzi) no šis vēlvienas šasijas daļām arī būvēšu lampu pastiprinātāju praktiski no nulles point to point variantā (bez iespiedplates). Paldies par shēmu bet es skatos ka tur vajag 300V barošanu , bet simfonijas trafs dod tikai 265V (Vismaz pēc shēmas skatoties). Vēl kādas shēmas, ieteikumi?

----------


## defs

Nekas-būs zemaks barošanas spriegums,būs zemāka maksimala jauda.Skanēt jau skanēs.

----------


## ansius

Simfonijai pēc shēmas barošana ir 270v pie tiltiņa, taču tas ir ar 220v spriegumu. atkarīgs kur tu dzīvo jo ja tavs tīkls ir ar lielāku spriegumu un nedarbini 237v režīmā sanāks arī vairāk. taču tici man, 300v vai 270v lielu atšķirību nejutīsi.

pirms būvē ko no nulles iesaku tomēr iepazīties ar lampu pastiprinātājiem kā tādiem. Tā kā man ģitārlietas tuvāk esmu atradis vienu ļoti labu paskaidrojošu materiālu angļu mēlē gan: ax84_manual.pdf

diemžēl simfonijas oriģinālā shēma arī nav īpaši labskanīga fāzgriezēja dēļ kas smagi bojā skaņu pie augstākām frekvencēm (tas nebija svarīgi tajos laikos, jo akustika nebija tik dzidra, un pie reizes vienu lampu izdevās ieekonomēt).
labs paraugs EL84 / 6п14п lampu pielietojumam ir MV3 pastiprinātājs. lapa gan poļu valodā taču shēmu atradīsi. lielāka ietekme gan vairāk ir izejas transformatoram. Simfonijai nekas dižs viņš nav, barošanas transformators gan derot kā laba serde lai tītu izejas trafus. bet tas jau ir cits stāsts..

lai nu kā veiksmīgim, un uzmanies lampu tehnika tomēr ir ar lielus spriegumu un atrauties var ne pa jokam.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Par to atraušanos tfu, tfu ,tfu trīz reiz pār plecu...  :: 
Skaidrs par to barošanu tātad + vai - 20V tur dižu lomu nespēlē.

Pašlaik jau tiek studēta (tepat forumā lejuplādējamā grāmata) "Radioaparatuuras montaazha un reguleeshana" jo tā ar pliku roku negribas ķerties klāt.

Saprotu jau ka tie simfonijas trafi nav nekas "ūber kruts"( kautgan kautkur lasīju ka simfonijas pastūzim frekv. diapazons 30 - 18000Hz) ,bet domāju ka manam pirmajam lampu pastiprinātāja projektam derēs.

Pašlaik tiek remontēti skaļruņi (precīzāk viens 6gd2) un "uzlabotas" simfonijas tumbas un to filtri. Domāju kad pabeigšu tumbas tad ķeršos klāt pie pastipriātāja.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Atradu šādu shēmu domāju būvēt šo

[attachment=0:1b0pfhki]mess158pic04.gif[/attachment:1b0pfhki]

Taču tā papētīju un secināju ka tā shēma ir gandrīz vai tāda pati kā simfonijai tikai dažas rezistoru pretestības atšķiras tad nu tomēr esmu nolēmis atjaunot to noputējušo jaudas pastiprinātāja plati (vismaz pagaidām kamēr liekas naudas nav detaļām lai taisītu pastiprinātāju no nulles), gribētos no tās plates izmest visus tembru regulatorus balansus un skaļuma potenciometru tikai vai kāds varētu pastāstīt kā to izdarīt ?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Skat attēlā! Es pareizi esu sapratis IN 1 ir priekšpastiprinātāja ieeja un IN 2 ir jaudas pastiprinātāja ieeja? Ja tā tad kā priekšpastiprinātāju savienot ar jaudas pastiprinātāju apejot tembru regulēšanu ?
[attachment=1:12xoqcoz]pictures.JPG[/attachment:12xoqcoz]
[attachment=0:12xoqcoz]222.JPG[/attachment:12xoqcoz]

----------


## ansius

tev nav vajadzīgas divas pakāpes pirms fāzgriezēja, reāli ja domā standarta līnijas līmeni dot iekšā tas tev jāpadod tavā hipotētiskajā in2 jebšu L11 lampas tīkliņam, tikai caur kondensatoru ~ 0.022uF. attiecīgi pilnīgi viss kas ir pirms l11 lampas tev nav vajadzīgs. Padomju laikā patika visādas dīvainības iekļaut pastiprinātāja shēma un jo īpaši negatavās atgriezeniskās saites ķēdi vilkt apkārt tembru kontrolei. Šeit vismaz nav šī kļūda pieļauta. Iesaktuu tev tomēr iepazīties ar manis ieteikto materiālu, uz reiz atkritīs kaudze ar jautājumiem un lampu shēmas paliks daudz saprotamākas.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Bet ja es palaidīšu signālu pie L11 tīkliņa tad pastiprinātāja jūtība būs 250mV ?

----------


## ansius

nu apmēram, tas tad būtu jāmēra vai jārēķina, pastiprinājuma koeficientus nav ļoti vienkārši rēķināt lampu ķēdēm, jo to ļoti ietekmē pakāpes slodze.

----------


## defs

Ieejā tapat liksi kādu kompi vai CD atskaņotāju,tas nozīmē,ka signals pats arī nebūs "lampisks"   ::  
Tad jau vari piemest pie reizes klāt arī kādu tranzistoru-būs gibrids   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Par to ieeju tev defs taisnība pagaidām PC skaņukarte, bet nākotnē plānojas vinila atkaņotājs (protams ne auiofīlisks murgojums  :: ).

Šodien itkā saliku, pievienoju barošanu, skaļruņus tai shēmai, tā lai var palaist signālu pie L11 tīkliņa(protams signālu nelaidu pie ieslēgšanas), bet ieslēdzot neko vairāk par kautkādu ierosināšanās pīkstienu neizdzirdēju, nobijos izslēdzu aši ārā un noliku malā, nezinu jāskatās jāiiet visai shēmai cauri. A varbūt izejas trafi ir nosviluši? Kā vispār var noteikt vai izejas trafs ir atdevis galus?

----------


## ansius

> bet ieslēdzot neko vairāk par kautkādu ierosināšanās pīkstienu neizdzirdēju


  ar to arī apsveicu,pastiprinātājs darbojas, ļoti apšaubu ka trafi būtu pa galam, jo tādā gadījumā i pat pīkstienu nedzirdētu.

sāc ar to ka iezemē l11 tīkliņus un ieslēdz, ja pīkst vēl jo projām, tad ierosme notiek jau pēc ieejas ķēdes. lampiniekiem ne pārāk patīk ja tīkliņš karājas gaisā, līdz ar to tas ka neko nepieslēdzi var būt arī iemesls ierosmei. vienmēr no lampas tīkliņa uz zemi ir jāiet pretestībai kādai atkarīgs no shēmas 470Kohm ir labs sākums priekš 6н2п.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nezinu palaidu to L11 tīkliņu pret zemi un pieslēdzu tikai vienu kanālu (no otra kanāla izņēmu lampas un atvienoju izejas trafu), bet vienalga tā drausmīgā pīkstēšana-rūkšana neilgi pēc lampu uzsilšanas, nezinu noliku to plati malā negribas ar viņu čakarēties ja būtu vēl normāla plate, bet nē kā jau radiotehnikai celiņi atlobās no plates lodējot. 
[attachment=0:2f6fimbc]2.JPG[/attachment:2f6fimbc]
[attachment=1:2f6fimbc]1.JPG[/attachment:2f6fimbc]

Paņēmu to veselās simfonijas šasiju pieslēdzu abu kanālu signālus pa taisno pie 6H2P tīkliņiem caur Bark tembru bloku nu skaņa jau tīri tā neko caur simfonijas tumbām ar augšām, un vidiem viss kārtībā par basu arī nevarētu sūdzēties  ::  Bet arī pēc kāda laiciņa viens kanāls itkā sāk fonā pīkstēt un kropļot basu (raustot zemfrekveņču skaļruņa membrānu) tad nu sāku domāt moška vaina barblokā elektrolīt ivarbūt? Kā nekā tiem mēsliem ir kādi 40gadi.

----------


## Didzis

Ja fons neparādās uzreiz, tad elektrolīti diez vai vainīgi, drīzāk kāda lampa. Vislabāk izmērīt elektrolītu kapacitāti un mainīt tikai tad ja tā ir stipri mazāka, bet ja kapacitāte normāla četrdesmit gadus, tad mainīt nevajag. Kur Tu tagad dabūsi kondensātoru kurš izturēs četrdesmit gadus  ::  . Lampas vari pamainīt no viena kanāla uz otru.

----------


## AndrisZ

Neesi negatīvo atgriezenisko saiti par pozitīvo pārtaisījis? Tur nav vienalga kuru izejas transformatora sekundārā tinuma galu iezemē!

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jap pārmetu izejas trafa sekundāros izvadus otrādi un pīkstēšana pazuda, palika tikai skaļš 50Hz fons kurš samazinās īsinot 6N2P ieeju pret zemi, bez tam izklausās ka barošanas trafs arī nedaudz dūktu, tas ir normāli?
[attachment=0:1h734h7i]111.JPG[/attachment:1h734h7i]

----------


## ansius

palika tikai skaļš 50Hz fons kurš samazinās īsinot 6N2P ieeju pret zemi

tas nozīmē ka nav pareizi zemes savienotas, lampu tehnika ir diez gan jūtīga pret to. tāpēc te point to point ir labi, zvaigznes slēgums. Barošanas trafs nedaudz drīkst dūkt bet silt gan nevajadzētu.

----------


## Jon

Šādam "puņķim" *ir* jāfonē, jo brīnumi nemēdz notikt. Un fonēs, kamēr nebūsi izmetis ārā to plati. Pirmīt pats ieliki normālu shēmu, ko vari samest ar esošajiem trafiņiem un lampu komplektu. Pārējās detaļas varbūt maksā latu kilogramā. Bez tam, uz plates redzamie kondensatori ir pēdējie sūdi - tiem izvadi pie klājumiem (folijas) nav lodēti; tik ievalcēti. Tāpēc bieži zūd kontakts un arī kapacitāte. Barošanas sprieguma pulsācijas labi redzamas uz osciloskopa. Un vai tad tik grūti ņemt testeri un samērīt lampu režīmus, ja kaut kas skan ne tā, kā vajag. Piem., ja pārejas kondensators dēļ vecuma būs dabūjis noplūdi, uz izejas lampas tīkliņa parādīsies pozitīvs potenciāls negatīvā priekšsprieguma vietā ar visām no tā izrietošajām sekām.

----------


## Delfins

aha, piekrītu, ka jāmēt ārā shēma... pats biju domājus uztaisīt 2 monoblokus, jo laukos ir 2 simfonijas... paskatījos iekšās - nu nafig...... tā joprjam stāv izjauks, bus jamet ārā

----------


## ansius

> tā joprjam stāv izjauks, bus jamet ārā


 ārā gan nemet, atdod kādam aks grib ko mēģināt uzbūvēt kaut vai.

----------


## Delfins

domā man ir baigā vēlēsana to stiept no Rēzeknes?  ::

----------


## defs

Lampiniekiem visi signāla vadi,kas iet uz ieeju arī jāekranē.Gan pirms,gan pēc potenciometriem. Ieteiktu arī barošanas kondiķus nomainīt,ne jau visi viņi mūžīgi kalpo.Un nav,ko kautrēties-ja oriģinalais ir 30mkf,tad droši var likt ari lielāku.Viņam ir jāskan.

 Un vel-atsevišķi var pārbaudīt tikai izejas pastūzi-ir vai nav kādi foni,tad slēdz klāt iepriekšējās pakapes.Tā var konstatēt vietu,kur un kas rodas.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu gribās man to plati dabūt pie skanēšanas, kamēr nav iepirktas detaļas jaunai shēmai  :: 
Tātad ar kāda tipa un kapacitāšu kondensatoriem jūs ieteiktu man aizvietot šos oriģinālos "draņķus"

----------


## Jon

Pārejas kondensatoram 47 nF tā kā būtu par maz. Vajadzētu vismaz 100 nF vai pat 470 nF. Polipropilēna kondensatori būs deficīti vai dārgi. Gudrīši apgalvo, ka vislabāk skanot "papīrs eļļā", bet domāju ka metālplēves (krievu K73 tipa) būs labi diezgan. Un nemaksā neko. Šiem jābūt bez noplūdēm un ar sprieguma rezervi. Starp anodu un ekrāntīkliņu var likt kādus stirofleksa (krievu ПСО) vai vizlas kondiķus (krievu KСО). Keramiskos kondensatorus labāk signāla ķēdēs neizmantot.

----------


## ansius

vislabākais metāla-plēves attiecīgi 0.047uF un 0.1uF un vismaz 400V vai arī vizlas kas krievim bija samērā labi. (tādi brūni plastmasas klucīši ar iekausētu nominālu.)

----------


## Raimonds1

Pie vienas tēmas - par izejas trafiem. Ir jēga pirkt, ko pirkt, tīt pašam, tīt uz jaudas trafa serdes, toroīda, ferīta, ar spraugu, bez,  utt utjpr.....

----------


## Didzis

Ja ir tehniskas iespējas un saprašana kā to darīt, tad protams visizdevīgāk ir pašam tīt izejas trafu. Tīt vislabāk uz veca skaņas trafa serdes, piemēram, no kada translācijas pastiprinātāja. Amatieru apstākļos nekā labāka par Š(krievu burts) tipa serdi nav. Ferrītu izejas trafos neizmanto, toroidālo grūti uztīt, bet lentveida trafu grūti salīmet. Labus rezultātus var dabūt no RRR rūpnīcā izmantotajiem tīkla transformātoriem lampu radiouztvērējiem. Simfonija spēka trafs ir vienkārši ideāls, bet var jau arī no citiem rāčiņiem, bet tur trafam nebija tik liels šķērsgriezums. Spraugu serdē taisa, ja būvē A klases pastiprinātāju. Citiem pastiprinātājiem nekādas spraugas nevajag. Vardu sakot, ar trafiem viss ir elementāri, vajag tikai uzņēmību  ::  .

----------


## Janis

Kautkur lasiju ka optimālākais veids esot kombinēt dzelzi ar ferītu no augstvoiltīgajiem televizoru trafiem. Dzelzs serde darbojas uz zemajām frekvencēm, ferīts uz augšām.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Neko tur nevajag kombinēt, nav tak augstfrekvences transformātori. Uz Simfonijas tīkla trafa serdes pastiprinātajs mierīgi velk 50kHz frekvenci bez vājinājuma, bet tik augstu frekvenci jau nemaz nevajag. Transformātoriem, tinot vadus pa sekcijām, ar augšām problēmu nav. Vot ar apakšējām frekvencēm gan ir problēmas. Tas pats Simfonijas barošanas trafs pie 50W jaudas knapi velk 30Hz, bet 20Hz  var dabūt tikai pie kādiem20- 25W. Serde vienkarši sanāk uz zemām frekvencēm pamaza. Savukārt, ja ņem lielāku dzelzi, problēmas sākas ar augšējām grekvencēm, jo pieaug viumu induktivitāte. Vārdu sakot, izejas trafs ir kompromiss

----------


## ansius

> optimālākais veids esot kombinēt dzelzi ar ferītu no augstvoiltīgajiem televizoru trafiem.


 lūk, šādi rodas hi-end reliģija...

Gribi ideālu trafu, nu iespējams ir, bez serdes kā tādas, taču piņķerīgs pasākums.




> Serde vienkarši sanāk uz zemām frekvencēm pamaza.


 ir formula kas dod vienkāršotu taču paštaisītām lietām pietiekami precīzu aprēķinu:

w1, w2 - tinumu vijumu skaits
Ra, Rsl - anoda un slodzes pretestības (ohm)
Smin - serdes min laukums cm2
P1 - jauda pie min serdes W
fz - zemākā frekvence, pie jaudas un serdes laukuma
nt - lietderības koificients (0.8-0.95)

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tā... skatos te jau aizgājis totāls oftopiks.
Tātad par tēmu - pagaidām lēnā garā top pastiprinātāja šasija uz kuras tiks lodēts pasitiprinātājs no nulles pēc šīs shēmas:[attachment=0:2ldtioq8]mess158pic04.gif[/attachment:2ldtioq8]
Bet tākā vajadzētu zināt precīzāk kāda tipa, jaudas - rezistorus, kondensatorus pirkt?
Tātad vai kāds varētu uzrakstīt lūdzu sarakstu?
Piemēram:

R1 metālfilmas, 1W, 1megaoms

C3 vizlas, 400V, 0,1 uF

Un vēl vai kāds nezin piemēram latgalītē var nopirkt saucamos lampu soketus (priekš EL84/6H2P) tādus kurus var ar skrūvēm ieskrūvēt šasijā un kādās cenās viņi nāk?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kādu izejas trafu liksi?  Offtopiks, protams.

----------


## Jon

Pretestību jaudas tev uzrādītas shēmā   ::  . Vari ņemt krievu МЛТ-0,5. Drošas un sastopamas lielos daudzumos, tās arī ir t.s. "metal film"; ar gana gariem izvadiem priekš p-to-p. Jaudīgāku vajag R12 - vislabāk МЛТ-2. R10 savukārt МЛТ-1. "9-pin sockets", protams, vēlams gādāt jaunus (kontakti!), keramiskos. Vai rūpīgi jāizlasa no lietotajiem.
P.S. Vai tu vispār izlasi līdz galam to, ko tev še raksta?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Raimonds1 - trafi ir no simfonijas003. Domāju tas sen jau skaidrs!

Jon - skaidrs par rezistoriem, bet kā ar kondensatoriem?

P.S. Jā es izlasu līdz galam ko te raksta! Tikai par ko tieši tu domā, par tiem kondensatoriem? Ja par kondensatoriem tad šeit shēma ir savādāka nu ok par elektolītiem tākā skaidrs! Bet pārējie, kāda tipa labāk būtu likt?

Un vēl vai R1, R2 nevajadzētu kautkādus precīzākus likt? Viņi kā nekā stāv ieejā.

----------


## Jon

Par kondensatoriem izrakstījos augstāk - ņem jebkādus kvalitatīvus (papīra, metālplēves, vizlas) kondiķus. Keramiskos var izmantot barošanā. Šī shēma būtiski ne ar ko neatšķiras no "Simfonijas". Rezistoru precizitātei nav īpašas nozīmes  - pilnīgi pietiek ar 5% (E24 rinda).

----------


## Didzis

Šitais nav HI-END pastiprinātajs un kondensatori nekādu lielu ietekmi uz skaņu neatstās. Nav arī speciāli jēga palielināt kondensātoru kapacitāti, jo izeja strafs tā kā tā ļoti zemas frekvences nelaidīs cauri. Fāzgriezējs dos daudz lielākus kropļojumus par kaut veciem Simfonijas MB krievu papīra kondensātoriem. Shēmā visam ir jābūt sabalansētam un nav jēga pirkt superkondensatoru šai shēmai, bet izmanrot krutāku shēmu nav jēgas, jo izejas trafs nav augstas klases. Priekš lampu shēmas apgūšanas shēma ir ideāli piemērota un kad būs saprasts kas ir kas un cik stipri var atrauties no 300V līdzstrāvas  ::  tad varēs būvēt konopietnāku.

----------


## Janis

> Vot ar apakšējām frekvencēm gan ir problēmas. Tas pats Simfonijas barošanas trafs pie 50W jaudas knapi velk 30Hz, bet 20Hz  var dabūt tikai pie kādiem20- 25W. Serde vienkarši sanāk uz zemām frekvencēm pamaza. Savukārt, ja ņem lielāku dzelzi, problēmas sākas ar augšējām grekvencēm, jo pieaug viumu induktivitāte. Vārdu sakot, izejas trafs ir kompromiss


 Sanāk ka lampu pastiprinātājiem labākais risinājums ir vismaz divjoslu pastiprinātājs - viena josla zemajām frekvencēm (ar īpaši zemajām frekvencēm optimizētu izejas transformātoru) otra vidiem un augšām.

----------


## ansius

> Sanāk ka lampu pastiprinātājiem labākais risinājums ir vismaz divjoslu pastiprinātājs


 ne vienmēr taisnība. līdzvērtīgas problēmas pastāv arī tranzistoru pasaulē. Tas ir tā vērts ja taisa pa joslām jaudas pakāpes, kas katra darbina savu skaļruni un tikai. Priekš pirmās konstrukcijas nav ko saspringt par detaļu kvalitāti, jo papriekš tev jāiedzīvina vispār un tad var domāt. šīs shēmas labums ir vienkāršība, sliktums fāzgriezējs sakropļos skaņu un diez gan, jo augstāka frekvence jo vairāk. taču iesākumam laba shēma.

pamatnītes lampām latgalītē sameklēt var mierīgi, tik jāierodas tur tā pirms pusdienas laika, jo ap 16:00 jau uz turieni iet ir bezjēdzīgi. Kreisajā pusē līdz galam gandrīz tur bija kādreiz smukas jaunas pamatnītes un pa lētām naudām. Pat vienreiz nopirku veselu šasiju ar pamatnēm un pat lampām pa latu.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Janis, a kam Tev tā baigās apakšējās frekvences vajag. Ar 30Hz jau sen ir diezgan, jo neviens mūzikas instruments jau praktiski nedod frekvences zem 40Hz . Ja nu vienīgi kādas baznīcas ērģeles  ::  . Nu jā, tagad jau jaunatnes vidū modē nenormāli izcelti basi un skaņu tehnika tie vērteēta pēc "krāniņa" garuma, jeb basu daudzuma. Tas nekas, ka viss skaņu spektrs sačakarēts  ::  . Ar Simfonijas 40-50Hz uz apakšām jau skaņa ir neslikta.

----------


## Jon

> Sanāk ka lampu pastiprinātājiem labākais risinājums ir vismaz divjoslu pastiprinātājs


 Šāds risinājums nav nekāds jaunums. Ir visai prātīgi organizēt kopīgu (mono) ZF kanālu, kas realizēts ar push-pull shēmu. Tad atlikušajai joslai, kam mazāka jauda vajadzīga, var iztikt ar labi skanošu single end A klasē (un attiecīgi ne pārāk lieliem izejas transformatoriem). Pie tā paša izejas lampu skaita rezultāts noteikti būs labāks. Un piedevām vecā, labā dziesma par to, cik ērti istabā uzstādīt 2 mazus skaļruņus priekš stereo panorāmas un vienu basu skaļruni, kura novietojums nav kritisks. Bet šoreiz runa ir par iesācēja (lampu tehnikā) pirmo konstrukciju.

----------


## Didzis

"Prātīgi" veidot 2.1 sistēmu ir no mūsdienu modes viedokļa. bet nopieni skaņu veči tādu sistēmu nekad neatdzīs. Kārtīgs lampu pastiprinātājs spēj atskaņot visu skaņu diapazonu un kartīga akustika arī strādā visa diapazonā. Runa varētu būt par pašie lielākajiem basiem, bet es jau teicu, ka lielājoties mūzikas instrumenti neatskaņo frekvences ap 20Hz un nevajag dzīties dēļ tiem herciem. Ta pat, neviena akustika neatskaņo lineāri 20Hz frekvenci. Arī visi modernie subi pie 20Hz "gurst" un lineārie kropļojumi ir visai lieli.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Papētīju oriģinālo simfonijas barošanas bloka shēmu:
[attachment=0:2xvo7cnn]konji barošana.JPG[/attachment:2xvo7cnn]
Un radās neskaidrība par tiem elektrolītiem kas pie droseles, kāpēc viņiem atšķirās nomināli?
Vai es varu savā jaunajā konstrukcijā viņus abus likt vienādus teiksim 47uF/400V vai viņi ir jāliek dažādi kā simfonijas shēmā?

----------


## defs

vari likt vienādus. Atšķirīgi laikam tāpēc,ka otrais neprasās tik liels,cik pirmais.Uz otra/labējā/ spriegums būs nedaudz zemaks,nekā uz kreisā,jo drosele mazliet noņems nost.

----------


## ROBERTTT

paldies skaidrs  ::

----------


## Jon

Droši liec lielākus, īpaši pirmo. Nekas neuzsprāgs arī tad, ja to palielināsi par kārtu. Tajā tālajā pagātnē lielas kapacitātes kondensatoru pie tāda sprieguma vienkārši nebija. Ja vajadzēja, tad bija jālasa baterijā liela kaudze. Grūti var klāties vienīgi kenotronam ar milzīgu kapacitāti pakaļā. Diožu tilts izturēs.

----------


## Jon

> bet nopieni skaņu veči tādu sistēmu nekad neatdzīs. Kārtīgs lampu pastiprinātājs spēj atskaņot visu skaņu diapazonu un kartīga akustika arī strādā visa diapazonā


 Nevaru nepiekrist, bet "nopietniem skaņu večiem" ir nopietnas studijas, kur sakraut kārtīgos pastiprinātājus un milzīgās skaļruņu kastes. Es varēju dārdināt brīvajā laikā kaut pa skatītāju zāli, kad vēl skaņu režisora darbu strādāju. Bet parastam mūzikas mīļotājam būs 10 W jaudas un istabiņa 3 X 4 m. Un tādā ir problēmas pat "Simfonijas" kastēm vietu atrast un vēl izvietot tā, lai stereo būtu pareizs. Ar mazām kastītēm šoreiz nekas nesanāks, jo kompresijas skaļruņi ar 86 dBWm par tupu tādai jaudai. Toties jutīgs papīrnieks būs vismaz 10" (kā 6GD-2) un attiecīgu tilpumu prasīs.

----------


## Didzis

Simfoniju ražoja RRR rūpnīca un pie lielražosanas katras detaļas cena ir no svara. Mazākas kapacitates kondensātori bija lētāki un shēmās izmantoja kondensatorus ar minimāli iespējamo kapacitāti. Skaidrs, ka paštaisītās konstrukcijās var izmantot lielākas kapacitātes kondensātorus, bet nu bezjēgā forsēt arī nevajag. Pie Simfonijas pastiprinātāja jaudaudas ar 50 mikrofaradiem jau arī sen diezgan. Nav tak 100W pastiprinātājs  :: . Augstvoltīgie elektrolīti jau mūsdienās arī nav lēti.

----------


## Delfins

Nu 470@450V = ~3Ls....
Ja suta partija   1600uf@350V arī ~3Ls

----------


## Didzis

Delfins, nu 3Ls jau arī ir nauda  ::  . Protams, paštaisītā konstrukcijā trīnītis šurpu turpu ir sīkums, bet, rūpnieciski ražojot,katram santīmam ir nozīme. Uzražo 100 Simfonijas, ielode shemā kondensatorus par 2Ls un sotaks jau kabatā  ::  . Nu labi, ne jau par to iet runa. Pastiprinātājam ar 4-6W jaudu nav pilnīgi nekadas nepieciešamības pēc 470 mikrofaradu kondensatora, jo anodstrāvas patēriņš ir niecīgs. Ar 50 mikrofaradiem sen diezgan. Orģinalajā Simfonijā tak no tā barokļa vēl viss rāčīņš barojās  un nekādu fonu nebija. Grūti jau aptvert jaunajiem konstruktoriem, kuri saskārušies ar tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem, ka lampu augstvoltīgajā barošanā nav nepieciesami milzīgas kapacitātes kondensatori . No fona lampiniekos neatkratīsies ar lieliem kondensatoriem. Lampu shemās daudz svarīgāka ir montāža, ekranēšan un zemējuma punkti. nevis barošanas kondensātoru kapacitāte.

----------


## Delfins

es jau nestrīdos, vnk pateicu aptuvenu cenu, lai te kāds NEsāk baidīties no taviem vārdiem.. ka dārgi.
Tipa, ja nepirksi audiofīlu apzeltītus vadus pa 50Ls/m, tad no lampinieka nav jēgas... nu nav viss tik sāpīgi  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu mēs jau par vienu un to pašu runājam  ::  . Skaidrs, ka parastiem kondensatoriem cenas nav astronomiskas un par visādie audiofīlu zelta vadiem vispār nav ko runāt. Es jau arī tikai mudinu bezjegā netēret naudu un nedzīties pec lielam kapacitātēm. Starp citu, vai augstvoltīgos elektrolītiskos kondensātorus kādā bodē tā vienkārši, bez pasūtīšanas, var nopirkt?

----------


## Delfins

Ormixā - 220uF, 470uF @350..400V ir uz vietas. pirku. ar mārķejumu `Hi-End` tie gan nav.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ja jau sakiet ka pēc mikrofaradiem lampiniekos nav ko dzīties tad domāju ka manā konstrukcijā ar diviem 100uf/400V elektrolītiem pietiks  ::

----------


## Didzis

Pilnīgi droši, ka ar diviem simtniekiem pietiks.
Marķējums HI-END ir domats priekš tehmiski neizglītotiem cilvejiem jeb lohiem. Nav HI-END kondensatoru vai citu radiodetaļu. Kondenstoram ir dažādi elektriski parametri(noplūdes strāva, impulsa izlādes strāva, induktivitate, u.t.t.) un šie elektriskie parametri var būt labāki vai sliktāki, bet nav tāda tehniska parametra HI-END  ::  . Es jau gan arī saprotu ražotajus. Ar HI-END lietām parasti nodarbojas cilvēki, kuriem nav mājās pat testera, es nemaz nerunāju par RLC mēriekartu. Tad nu tādiem "radioamatieriem" paredzēti vadi ar skaņas virzienu, vai nez kādi tur kondensatori. Preci tak vajag pārdot  :: .

----------


## defs

> Droši liec lielākus, īpaši pirmo. Nekas neuzsprāgs arī tad, ja to palielināsi par kārtu. Tajā tālajā pagātnē lielas kapacitātes kondensatoru pie tāda sprieguma vienkārši nebija. Ja vajadzēja, tad bija jālasa baterijā liela kaudze. Grūti var klāties vienīgi kenotronam ar milzīgu kapacitāti pakaļā. Diožu tilts izturēs.


  Kenatrons tieši ļoti labi pārdzīvo lielakus kondensatorus,lēni tos uzlādejot,kamēr kvele iesilst,jo kondensators līdzspriegumam nav nekada slodze.Ja kondensators kļūst par slodzi,tad viņs ir beigts kondensators.
 Tieši ar diožu tiltu ir tas,ka ieslegšanas momentā ir liels strāvas štoperis un tamdēļ jālieto diodes,kas to iztur/ar rezervi/.

----------


## Didzis

Nejauciet galvu ar problemām, kuras nav apspriestajam pastiprinātājam. Ar visparastākajā un vecākajām D226 diodēm mierīgi strādāja 200 mikrofaradu kondensatoru, bet tai diodei liekass bija 300 miliamperu strāva. Mūsdienās tak var anodsprieguma taisngriezī ielikt diodes ar 10A strāvu un 1000V atpakaļspriegumu, bet vai vajag? Lietām vajag pieiet reāli un nav vajadzības likt kādas tur superdetaļas tikai tāpēc, ka elektroniskā rūpniecība tās ražo un tirgotāji tirgo. Kenatronu izmantošana taisngriezī ir HI-ENDistu izdomājums. Nu nevar labs pareizi uztaisīts barošanas taisngriezis ietekmēt skaņu un līdzstrāva arī Afrikā ir līdzstrāva. Taisngriezis uz kenatrona ienes zināmus kropļojumus pastiprinātāja darbībā un šie kropļojumi var patikt un var nepatikt, bet skaņu kenatrons neuzlabo!

----------


## ROBERTTT

Bet protams ka viss tas High - End vairāk vai mazāk ir pilnīgas muļķības un "tehnisks analfabētisms". Ne par velti ir vesela industrijas nozare kas uz šiem High-End "lohiem" tā tik vien uzvārās   ::

----------


## Jon

> Kenatrons tieši ļoti labi pārdzīvo lielakus kondensatorus


 Tu drīksti savu kenotronu bendēt, kā vien tev ienāk prātā.

----------


## Didzis

Man liekas, ka Jon ir taisnība. Nevienai lampai "nepatīk", ja to sāk slogot kamēr nav sasilis katods. Kenatronam jau ir tā pat un snāk, ka pussiltai lampai jāvar uzlādet milzīgas kapacitātes kondensatoru. Diez vai tas ir labi. Pateikšu godīgi- es neesmu kenatronu fans un uzskatu, ka vienīgā labā lieta ko dod kenatrons lampu pastiprinātajā ir tā izskats. Nu dikti jau smuki tas spīd un pastiprinātājs iespaidīgi izskatās  ::  .

----------


## defs

kenatronus kādreiz lika iekšā tāpēc,ka diodes vēl nebija masveida ražošanā pieejamas.Mana loģika ir tāda,ka arī pārējās lampas ir aukstas,tāpēc kenotronam iesilstot lēni samazinās viņa pretestība un kondensatori lēni uzlādejas.Piekrītu Didzim,ka D226 pietiek ar atliektiem galiem,kas ilglaicīgi iztur 300mA slodzi.Bez tam,ka jau laikam Didzis rakstija,lampiniekiem neprasās mežonīga kapacitāte.Līdz ar to jautajums par kenotronu lietošanu atkrīt pats no sevis.

----------


## Raimonds1

Milzīgu kondensatoru problēmas no laika gala ir risinātas ar visādām plītiņu spirālēm un tamlīdzīgi.
Šitāda te lampa 2kW trafa virknē kapitāli atrisina ieslēgšanas strāvas problēmu, protams, pēc tam tā lampa ir jānoīsina ar slēdzi, releju vai kādu simistoru.

Pie tēmas par maziem taisngrieža kondensatoriem, ""labajiem basiem""  un High end stāstiem   :: 
Pēc taisngriešanas tā līdzstrāva pēc maziem kondensatoriem nav īsti taisna līnija, bet gan ar maiņstrāvas komponenti, un ja mūzikas 50 -100, 200Hz trāpa uz viļņa, tad arī rodas tas īpašais basu skanējums   ::   ::   pie tam, jo tuvāk pirmajai harmonikai, jo labāk   ::

----------


## defs

Kur ta Tev Simfonijai 2kw?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Jo labāk!

----------


## Didzis

Atkal panesās nepārbaudīta teoriaj. Tak piesledz oscilogrāfu kaut pie Simfonijas elektrolītiskā kondensatora, kurš atrodas aiz droseles, un parādi man maiņstrāvas pulsacijas. Kādas tur vel basu skanējums uz basiem pie rezonanses? Uz tā kondensatora būs dažu milivoltu pulsacijas un skaņu tās nekādīgi neietekmē. Interesanti, kur visas šīs pseidozinātnes rodas?

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā ir tikai iedoma, teorija, kāpēc tie tur varētu būt pamanījuši basu citādu skanējumu pie maziem taisngrieža kondensatoriem un tikai pie tādas slodzes, kad kondensatori starpā starp 2 sinusiem paspēj izlādēties. Visu nosaka kondensatora spējai taisnot starp 2 sinusiem neatbilstoša slodze.  Protams, ka tas nav nekads High end, tas ir skaņas kropļojums.

----------


## defs

Tāpēc jau kādreiz lietoja anoda baterijas  ::

----------


## defs

Vēl vajag apspriest jautājumu par selēna pakešu izmantošanu taisngrieža diožu vietā,kāds iespaids uz skaņu?Kā arī,kas notiek ar skaņu,ja lampu kvēles baro ar stabilizetu līdzspriegumu?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Starp citu - 2008. vai 2007. gada krievu ""Radio"" bija shēma kvēles stabilizācijai   ::

----------


## defs

Jā,man liekas,ka raksta autors jau būs pats iemācijies dziedāt un vairs negribēs neko tasīt  ::

----------


## Didzis

Lampas ir paredzētas darbam ar maiņstrāvas kvēli. Zemfrekvences gala pastiprinatājos līdzstrāvas kvēle nav nu nemaz nepieciešama. Signāla līmeņi ir ļoti augsti un fons no kvēles ir salīdzinoši mazs. Pastiprinatāju ar fona līmeni -80dB var uzbūvet bez lielas piepūles. Cita lieta mikrofona priekspastiprinātājs, bet mums jau runa iet par Simfonijas gala pastiprinātāju un līdzīgiem aparātiem.
Ja runa iet par selēna taisngriežiem, tad radiouztverējos izplatītais ABC taisngriezis bija riktīgs sū** un dēļ tā nodega simtiem spēka transformātoru. Citu selēna taisngriez uz augstu spriegumu es nemaz nezinu. Tad jau kenetrons ir simtreiz labaks par selēna ABC taisngriezi. Ne viss vecais ir labs  ::  .

----------


## Jon

Izpildi kvēles ķēdes ar t.s. vīto pāri. Būs labāk.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pabradāju pa gūūgli    :: 
 $20 par shēmu   http://www.musicparts.com/products.asp?Company=Binson
ar auto aizdedzes spoli   http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_6/chpt_5/19.html

http://www.drtube.com/audioamp.htm

----------


## Didzis

Nē, nu ir redzētas konstrukcijas, bet uz indukcijas spoles es vēl laminieku nebiju redzējis  ::  . Skanēt jau skanēs, bet nekas labs tur sanākt nevar.Tad jau par izejas transformatoru  izmantot spēka trafu no veca TV, bet būs roblēmas ar augšējām frekvencēm. Ja trafs nav tīts sekcijās, tad labu skaņu dabūt nevar un no indukcijas spoles jau nu točna nē.

----------


## WildGun

Feini būtu uz metināmā trafa uztaisīt. Nu, uz tā vecā, kuram tinumi cilājami. Vo, feini būtu. Varētu audiofīliski ar slodzi salāgot.  ::

----------


## defs

Indukcijas spoli var lietot tad,kad nezin,kur atrodas Latgalïte un dikti gribas lampu pastiprinâtâju,bet trafa nav,palikusi no bijushaas automashiinas indukcijas spole  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Sorry offtopa cerberim...
ka sauca tās krievu lampas, kas bija translācijas stipreklī, no kura barojās 100 vai 200 kastes ar poci, trafiņu un skaļruni?
kura no šīm varbūt?

http://www.tubedepot.com/sovtek.html

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tev tieshaam rocinjas tik liikas ka nemaaki jaunu topiku iesaakt? Jeb baidies ka tavus jautaajuminjus ignorees, taapeec obligaati jaaiesmeeree kaa offtopiks sveshaa diskusijaa, lai tev idiotam uzmaniibu pieveerstu?

Eniivei, googles tante, paaris minuutes un lampeles viegli atrodamas. 

Maacies, innovaator, search endzhinus lietot, noderees.

----------


## WildGun

G807, 6R3S, GU50, piemēram. Visi burti krievu....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tādad tika iepirktas detaļas:
[attachment=1:36ixjys3]detaļas.JPG[/attachment:36ixjys3]
Taču daudzi rezistori neatbilst precīzi shēmā uzrāditājiem nomināliem, jo latgalītē vienkārši precīzi kā shēmā nebija.
[attachment=0:36ixjys3]mess158pic04.gif[/attachment:36ixjys3]
Piemēram (skat. shēmas attēlā):

R1, R5 1M vietā ir iepirks 1,1M

R4, R7,  33K vietā ir iepirks 39K

R8, R9 470K vietā ir iepirks 400K

R10 33K vietā ir iepirkts 30K

R12 130 vietā ir iepirkts 110

Un C6 150 PF vietā iepirkts 1000pF

Tātad vai es šādus nominālus drīkstu lodēt savā konstrukcijā un nekas nenotiks, vai arī būtu jāpiemeklē precīzāk pēc nomināliem kādi elementi?

----------


## guguce

150pF vietā 1000pF nu nepavisam neder, bet skanēt jau skanēs. 
Un tie vēl 1,6kV K15-

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu nezinu latgalītē man pārdevējs (uzreiz kad ieiet iekšā un pa kreisi līdz galam) lika noprast ka tādus 150 pF vispār nekad redzējis neesot un teica ja tas kondiķis atrodoties barošanas ķēdē(shēmu es gan nepaņēmu līdz ko parādīt, jo nav ar ko izprintēt) tad 1000pF pat labāk būtu.
Nezinu paskatīšos - pašam kaudze ar platēm stāv kastē, varbūt kādu kondiķi varu izlodēt tikai kā īsti apzīmē 150pF (zinu ka parasti uz kondiķiem nav rakstīts precīzi 150pf, bet parasti ir kautkādi burtu un ciparu kodi teiksim 1p50f)?

----------


## Raimonds1

Rezistorus pēc nominaāliem piemeklē, izmērot ar mēraparātu, jo 5% vai 10% precizitātes klases  var trāpīt 1M tikpat labi kā viens, tā otrs.
Tāpat neviens nav atcēlis rezistoru virknes un paralēlos slēgumus.
http://www.1728.com/resistrs.htm
Kondensatoriem ir būtiski ievērot darba spriegumu un paredzēt, ka shēmu varēs mainīt un pārlodēt citas detaļas

Un vispār, jākrāj $$$     :: 

http://www.tubedepot.com/diy-k-16ls.html    16W stereo - 250$
http://www.tubedepot.com/diy-k4040.html    90W stereo - 2000$

----------


## ROBERTTT

Raimond man pat prātā neināk pirkt kautkādu sūda kitiņu par 100 un vairāk Ls, ja es tā vietā varu par lētām naudām iepirkt simfoniju un no tās daļām uztaisīt pastiprinātāju pats ar savām rokām un savu galvu uz pleciem! Ok es personīgi esmu praktiķis un man personīgi vairāk patīk lodēt vai teiksim darboties ar urbmašīnu, nevis rēķināt kādas formulas vai burties cauri shēmām teorētiskā līmenī, bet nu kautkādu kitu tik salīdzinoši vienkāršai lietai(no shēmu tehnikas viedokļa) par 200 un vairāk usd es netaisos pirkt. Kautkur lasīju vienā forumā : 
Iekš Hi-Fi ir tikai divi ceļi: Bezsmadzenes un biezs naudas maks, vai arī paša rokas un smadzenes  :: 
Un vispār lūdzu runājam par tēmu un tikai!

----------


## Raimonds1

pretestību paralēlais slēgums noteikti nav buršanās.
tāpat kā pretestību pārmērīšana.

Es sapratu, ka īstais neoftopa jautājums bija - nav precīzu detaļu, ko darīt - pareizi?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Par paralēlo slēgumu pats zinu.
Precīs neoftopa jautājums ir "Nav precīzas detaļas - vai derēs jau pieminētās, vai jāpiemeklē precīzāk(vai arī jāizmanto "paralēlais slēgums")?"

----------


## Raimonds1

Piebildišu, ka rezistoru prezizitātes klase nenozīmē, ka tie nevar būt precīzi, tikai attiecīgās precizitātes klases kastē tie ir jāpiemeklē. Jāpārmēra.
veiksmi darbos.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Raimond tu vispār saproti par ko iet runa, bļin es te nerunāju par prcizitātes klasēm!!!
Un jautājums paliek spēkā esošs (skat. iepriekšējā lapā)!

----------


## WildGun

Autor, baigi tālu Tu tai utenē esi aizgājis. Vajadzēja piestāt pie 3. vai 4. galda pa kreisu roku. Tur tusē tāds matains, bārdains un ar riktīgi biezām brillēm. Juris vārdā. Ar to vīru kontaktu vajag turēt. Viņam ir viss, ja nav - sameklēs. Ja nezini, ko īsti vajag - paskaidros.

Tas nu tā...

Viss, ko esi iepircis, derēs, izņemot to draņķa C6. Mēģini palaist savu mīļumu vispār bez tā C6. Kaut kādu koņģi tur vajag ielodēt tikai tad, ja stipreklis rosinās.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Paldies Wildgun tieši šādu atbildi arī gaidīju  ::  (atšķirībā no raimonda kunga beztēmas muldēšanas).
P.S. daļas pirku tur ķipa kad ieiet iekšā utenī un uz reiz pa kreisi pašā stūrī sanāk (pretī lietoto, uzcenoto datordaļu būdai) tur kur tāds krievu pardevējs, savukār soketus kreisajā tirgus malā pašā galā 50santgabalā(ja kādam interesē, tikai es paņēmu pēdējos sešus priekš 6p14p)  ::

----------


## Didzis

Lampu tehnikā pretestību nomināliem nav lielas nozīmes. vismaz 920K, 1M, vai I,1M ir pilnīgi pie kājas. Visas pretestības derēs un arī citās shemas nav vērts dzīties pēc konkrētā nomināla. Es parasti lieku tās pretestības, kuras vairāk kastīte stāv  ::  . Vajag gan saprast, ko kura pretestība dara, rad tās lietas ir elementāras. Shēmu konstruktori jua arī bieži tā pat ņem tās pretestības, kuras vairāk ir vai cenšas shēmā izmantot vienāda nomināla pretestības, lai nebūtu liela dažādība jāpērk. R1, R5 vietā var likt arī 470K pretestību un viss darbosies. Tik pat labi R8 un R9 var likt no kādiem 330K-1M, tikai šīm pretestībām svarīgi, lai tās būtu vienādas. R10 vietā ieliksi 22K vai  47K arī viss darbosies. Jāskatās tikai,lai pirmai lampai pietiek anodsprieguma, u.t.t.
C6 gan nevajag 1000p likt, tad nogāzīs aukšējās frekvences, bet nekur nav teikts, ka vajag tiesi 150P. Atgriezeniskas saites kondensatoru piemeklē tīri eksperimentāli. Ja kondensatora nebūs, tad stipreklis visdrīzak ierosināsies. Tad nu skatas ar oscilogrāfu, pie kādas kapacitātes stipreklis neierosinās, tad vēl uzmet kādus pikus pa virsu un lieta darīta. Rūpnieciski nekad tā nečakarējas un tos 150P uzliek ar lielu rezervi, lai pastiprinātājs neierosinātos arī bez slodzes. Reāli dzīvē vajadzetu pietikt ar 33-100P kondensatoru atgriezeniskajā saitē. Kadastur vēl ptrecizitates klases pretestībām lampu tehnikā- jāsmejās. Vot abos kanālos gan vajag likt attiecīgās pretestības vienādās un vēlams tās ar testeri piemeklet, bet nominals šurp-turp, pofig.

----------


## Raimonds1

tieši tā - piemeklēt un pārmērīt. Pretestibas. Tubedepot arī lampas piemeklē - matched pair.

----------


## ROBERTTT

aha skaidrs Didzi  ::

----------


## Didzis

Konkrētajā shēmā var lampas īpaši nepiemeklēt. Ja izejas lampas stradātu uz maksimālo jaudu, tad cita lieta, bet pie 6W ir pie kājas vai lampas vienādas.  Protams, labāk jau lampas sameklēt pa pāriem, bet tad vajag lampu parametru mērikārtu un diezgan daudz lampu no ka izvēlēties. Ja ir vēlēšanās, tad brauc ciemos, samērīsim tās lampas  ::  .

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nezinu jātiek galā ar to šasiju - viss jāsalodē, tad jau redzēs kas tur ar tām lampām, latgalītē prasīju 6p14p maksā 2Ls  ::  priekš manis tākā par sālītu, tiesa gan nesapratu jaunas vai lietotas.
[attachment=0:36lkbt8u]sasija.JPG[/attachment:36lkbt8u]

----------


## Didzis

Sākumā jau var izmantot vecas lampas. Tas pat ir ieteicams. Ja kas noiet greizi, tad lampas nenokausi, lai gan šai shēmā es pat nezinu kā lampas nokaut  ::  . Principā, ja lietotas lampas pārmēra un to parametri labi, tad jaunas lampas nevajag. Man Festivāla radiouztvērēja(shēma līdzīga Rigondai un Simfonijai) stāv EL84 no 1957 gada un ļoti labi strādā  ::  .

----------


## ROBERTTT

A kā vispār ir ar tām lampām EL84 skaitās labākas par 6p14p (nu es domāju parametru ziņā labākas) vai arī viņas ne ar ko īpaši neatšķiras ?

----------


## Didzis

EL84 ražoja dažādas valstīs. Man ir gadījušās gan labākas par 6P14P, gan arī sliktāks. Tas gan izpaužas pie jaudām 10-15W. Pie mazakām jaudām lampai liela nozīme nav. Krievu lampa ar burtiņu E galā arī ļoti labi darbojas. Es uzskatu, ka visas lampas ir labas, vajag tikai piedzīt shēmas parametrus.

----------


## Jon

Nestiprini lampu pamatiņus tā, lai skrūvju caurumi būtu smuki pa asīm - svarīgi ir tos orientēt citu pret citu tā, lai p-to-p montāža sanāktu iespējami racionāla, lai anodķēdes nekrustotos ar tīkliņķēdēm un nerastos t.s. parazītiskās saites. Priekš tam vispirms jāpapēta att. lampas cokolā izvadu izvietojums. Numerācija, kā zini, ir pulksteņa virzienā no platās starpas (no montāžas puses skatoties).

----------


## ROBERTTT

Bļin ātrumā nepadomāju un jau saurbu tās skrūves pa asīm (kā attēlā) nu nekas (labi ka pateici) nāksies pārurbt  :: 
Ā un kā tur ir ar tām zemēm es varu pataisno visas zemes lodēt pie šasijas (nebaidoties kādu dienu atrauties ar 300V spriegumu pieskaroties šasijai).

----------


## ansius

zemes centies vilkt uz vienu punktu vislabāks vienaa punktaa no šasijas uztaisi skavu pret kuru tad arī visas zemes velc, tikai skaties lai ieejas un izejas ligzdas korpusi arī neaiziet uz zemi. Un izlasi takš manis ieteikto gramatu Radioaparatūras montāža un regulēšan, daudzi jautājumi par montāžu atkritīs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Klausi ko Tev saka!  Smukās kastītes un tā tālak - pēc tam....

----------


## defs

Paplana ta kastīte bildē izskatās.Ko ta-impulsnieku bāzīsi iekšā barošanā?  ::

----------


## osscar

Ir ok, lampiniekiem taču trafus liek virspusē   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Zinu ka plāna tā šasija, jo viņa ir izlocīta no parastākā jumta skārda  ::  bet tāpēc jau es teicu ka jāstrādā vēl pie tās šasijas vēl jātaisa finiera rāmis no iekšpuses tā lai normāli barošanas trafu tas korpuss noturētu!

----------


## ROBERTTT

Salodēju to shēmu (tāpatās bez šasijas) saliku lampas pieslēdzu skaļruni, barošanu, pieslēdzu pie stāvas viss itkā normāli skaļrunī ļoti minimāls, knapi saklausāms 50hz fons, taču pieskaroties ar pirkstu ieejas vadam skaļrunī sadzirdāma ļoti minimāla(praktiski nekāda) reakcija, mērīju uz izejas trafa primārajiem galiem itkā 300V ir kas varētu būt par vainu ?

----------


## defs

Vajadzēja smuki rūkt.Tad jau varbūt pirmajai lampai jamēra režīmi.Apskati velreiz vai neesi kaut ko ne tur pielodejis.Vai pareizie nominali visur.Atceros,ka kāds pazīstams cilvēks reiz meklēja potenciometru uz 1 omu.Kad kāds jautāja viņam,kur tādu liksi,tad vinš atbildēja,ka tas esot radio skaļuma pocis.Bet patiesībā shemā bija rakstīts "1" un pretestības pamatmērvienība ir oms,nevis megaoms.Līdz ar to tāds kuriozs,ka shēmu zīmētāji nebija to "M" bu
rtu priekša pioelikusi  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Palaidu to pastiprinātāju izrādās vienu zemi biju aizmirsis pieslēgt, tagad dūc kā pieskarās pie ieejas, bet par cik sametu visu tā uz ātro kopā, loģiski kad ir problēmas ar fonēšanu.
Kāds varbūt varētu izstāstīt kādus pamatus kā vispār ir pareizi jāmontē lampu pastiprinātājus lai maksimāli izvairītos no fonēšanas un citām problēmām( jā teoriju grāmatā esmu lasījis, bet es domāju praktiskus padomus)?

----------


## defs

Varbūt 1 lampas tīkliņs gaisā,tāpēc fonē?Ieeju kaut kam jāslēdz kāt.Kad būs taja kastē,tur visas daļas būs ekrānētas,tad arī nefonēs.

----------


## ansius

nu jau man sāk apnikt atkārtot: *Un izlasi takš manis ieteikto gramatu Radioaparatūras montāža un regulēšan, daudzi jautājumi par montāžu atkritīs.*

----------


## defs

Vēl bija "Radiaparatūras shēmas un regulēšana",arī tā paša autora P.Videnieka grāmata,biezāka un zilos vākos.Ļoti patīkama literatūra.

----------


## martell

Jautājums speciem: Vai teorētiski (un varbūt praktiski kāds ir mēģinājis) kenetrons 5c3s pavelk simfonijas gala pakāpi?

----------


## Didzis

5C3S mierīgi pavilks abu Simfonijas gala pastiprinātājus. 5C3S tak monstrs ir  ::  .

----------


## martell

Tur tā lieta, ka pēc pases 200mA. 6p14p ņem ap 72mA katra + pre un fāzes apmetējs. Tātad sanāk, ka kenetrons tuvu max režīmam dabūs strādāt, vai pat drusku virs. Tāpēc arī jautājums par to, kā viņš pie max strāvas mēdz uzvesties. Nekad pats ar kenetroniem neesu neko licis kopā, bet tagad ir ļoooti piemērots korpuss gadījies ar goda placi viņam.

----------


## ansius

kur tu izraki ka 6п14п ēd 72mA?

Номинальные электрические данные
Напряжение накала, В 	6.3
Напряжение на аноде, В 	250
Напряжение на второй сетке, В 	250
Сопротивление в цепи катода для автоматического смещения, Ом 	120
Напряжение смещения на первой сетке, В 	-6.5
Ток в цепи накала, мА 	0.76
*Ток в цепи анода, мА 	48*
Ток в цепи второй сетки, мА 	не более 7
Крутизна характеристики, мА/В 	11.3
Внутреннее сопротивление, кОм 	около 30
Коэффициент усиления в триодном включении 	20
Выходная мощность, Вт 	5.1

pie tam divtaktnieks A klasē ēd nemainīgu strāvu,

----------


## Jon

> Ток в цепи накала, мА 	0.76


 Tas nevar būt tāpēc, ka nevar būt!

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nav vairs aktuāli jau atradu kā pieslēgt to trafiņu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Dī Sī Gurļeva grāmatas drukas kļūda

----------


## defs

> Dī Sī Gurļeva grāmatas drukas kļūda


 Tur kļūda.0,76 mA -ar to pat gaismas diode nespīd.Kveles tinumi trafam diezgan dūsīgi  ::  ,taka varētu būt o,76A.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu par tiem 0.7 mA tā toč ir kautkāda drukas kļuda jo Simfonijā uz 4 x 6p14p kvēli stāv kartīgas (kautkur 2mm diametrā) drātis, kas automātiski nozīmē ka tur strāva nav mazāka kā 2 - 3A.

----------


## Zigis

Jā tā drukas kļūda tiražējas, šeit kaut miglaini, tomēr vēl 0.76a :
http://oldradio.qrz.ru/tubes/russian/short/6p14p.shtml
spiežam tālāk, jau atkal 0.76mA:
http://oldradio.qrz.ru/tubes/russian/de ... 4p_2.shtml

----------


## ansius

es kopēju no oldradio.ru tā kā lampu tehnikā orientējos, es pat mērvienību neskatījos un uz reiz bija skaidrs ka 0.76A un tāpēc arī nepievērsu uzmanību

----------


## defs

Es jau aizdomajos,ka 0,76A*6,3V=4,9W,bet siltums diezgan kriets sanāk. ja tagad 230/6,3=35 lampas,tad ar 35*4,9=171W jaudu var dzīvolki sildīt   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ko varētu nozīmēt tādas kā zilas ugunis iekš 6p14p lampām ieslēdzot pastiprinātāju ?

----------


## Jon

Pamēri anodstrāvas! Zilais mākonītis vēl pats par sevi nav nekas briesmīgs. Ja lampa ir normālos režīmos, nav ko uztraukties. Nedrīkst pieļaut, ka anodi sāk sārtoties.

----------


## defs

Brīžam ir redzēts,ka pat pilnīgi jaunam lampam zilums iekšā spid.Īpaši novērots TV augstsprieguma lampām.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tad nu beidzot salodēju kopā  vienu kanālu un palaidu pastiprinātāju:
[attachment=2:7h33u4gn]amps1.JPG[/attachment:7h33u4gn]
[attachment=1:7h33u4gn]Amps2.JPG[/attachment:7h33u4gn]
[attachment=0:7h33u4gn]Amps3.JPG[/attachment:7h33u4gn]

Viss itkā normāli bet problēmas sākas kad pielodē ieejas vadu (vads ar ekrānu vienoju tikai pašu signāla vadu ekrānu pie šasijas protams ka nē).
Viss strādā kā pieskaras ar pirkstu pie signāla vada uzreiz skaļrunis dūc, bet kad pievieno signāla avotu - radio (vienoju tikai pašu signāla vadu pie signāla vada)  skan nekropļoti taču ar nežēlīgu fonu, tātad jautājums lietpratējiem, kas man jādara ar to ieeju? Kādi kondensatori jāvieno klāt, vai vēl kas zinot to ka no ieejas pret zemi jau stāv 1M rezistors.

Ā un vēl par to zemi es viņu esmu pareizi izvēlējies vai viņu vajadzētu pārvietot kur citur (domāju, ka attēlos zemi var saskatīt) ?

----------


## defs

Varbūt radio pats dod fonu? Iesaku izmēģinat radio uz baterijam,tad redzēs.Jo baterijas nedod maiņstrāvas fonu.Radio skaļruni to fonu var nedzirdēt,bet pastiprinātajs viņu pastirpina.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ne jau radio būs pievainas šoreiz  ::  ir arī tā kad - ja pieskarās pie signāla vada un pie šasijas tad fons samazinās skaļrunī un vispār tā ieeja ir drausmīgi jūtīga pat pieskaroties pie signāla vada izolācijas skaļrunis jau sāk dūkt...

----------


## defs

tad vajag mēģināt signala vadā ielikt potenciometru.Slīdkontakts būs uz ieeju,kreisais gals /kad griez uz klusu/pie masas,bet atlikušais būs ieeja.slidkontakts caur parejas kondensatoru 0,047mkf uz lampas tīkliņu.Un tad redzēs.Pocis medz būt pat uz 1Mega omu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Vislaik mēģināju izvairīties no tiem potenciometriem tagad sanāk ka būs jāliek  ::  tad kādu man meklēt (varbūt no simfonijas krāmiem kas der ?) un kondensatoru vaig tieši 0,047uF ja?

----------


## defs

Var no simfonijas to poci,ka nečirkst un/ nav nolietojies/ un kondiķim tas ir nominals,var atšķirties.Ja būs dikti mazs,tad cauri ies vienīgi augstas frekvences.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Paļēmu pieslēdzu vada ekrānu pie šasijas (pie zemes) pieslēdzu pie PC un uzreiz viss aizgāja, nekāda fona vispār nav (skaņukartei izeju neizsita tad jau viss normāli  :: ). Vienīgi uz basiem skaļrunis bišķi ne pa tēmu sāk raustīties, bet tas laikam dēļ tā ka man atgriezeniskajā saitē nav tas kondensators.

----------


## defs

nē,atgriezeniskās saites kondensators ir,lai nesāktos pašierosme ultraskaņas diapazonā.Varbūt datorā vajag tos tembrus paregulēt?Vai tās darbības nak no datora,to viegli noteikt,ja samazina skaļumu ar to potenciometru,ko pieliki.Ja nogriežot nost tās vibrācijas beidzas,tad kaut ko kompis dod ārā,ja viņš turpina vibrēt,tad jadoma par pastiprinātaju.ja gadijumā dzīvē negribi to potenciometru,tad varēsi lietot pieskaņošanas poci,kas ar skrūvgriezi regulējams.To noslepsi kastē,kad viss būs pabeigts un miers.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nē es to potenciometru nepieliku/nelikšu vairāk mani uztrauc jautājums par to signāla vada ekranējuma zemējumu pret pastiprinātāja šasiju... Es biju domājis ka signāla ekranējumu nedrīkst slēgt pret zemi, bet šeit sanāk ka savādāk vienkārši nevar. Vai nākotnē šādi nevar "nosvilināt" signāla avotu?

----------


## ansius

> mani uztrauc jautājums par to signāla vada ekranējuma zemējumu pret pastiprinātāja šasiju...


 labākā metode ja lieto RCA ligzdas ir ņem izolētu ligzdu un vadu ar 2 dzīslām un ekrānu. viena dzīsla signāls, otra zeme (uz kopējo punktu, un tad ekrāns vienojas tikai vienā galā pie kopējā zemes punkta. 




> Vai nākotnē šādi nevar "nosvilināt" signāla avotu?


 drīzāk to nedarot tu nosvilināsi avotu. zemēm jābūt savienotām kopā, un ja tu signālu pievadi bez zemējuma tad zemējums tiek veidots caur korpusiem ja tie sazemēti. veidojas tā sauktais ground loop. no kurienes arī ir fons. 

nu takš izlasi to nolāpīto grāmatu, neuzdotu šitos jautājumus, ja būtu izlasījis tur pat vairākas nodaļas ir par montāžu un zemējumiem.

----------


## Jon

> nu takš izlasi to nolāpīto grāmatu


 "A nafig" vēl grāmatas jālasa? Jūs te visu pasakāt priekšā un vēl pa vairākām reizēm vienu un to pašu. Atliek tik uzprasīties.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāds ir licis pārslēdzi potenciometra vietā?
Tur jau var sakombinēt kādu gribi - lineāro, logaritmisko.

----------


## osscar

nu tas slēdzis , kas bildē ir garām.  Tur vajag vismaz 32 vai 40 pozīcijas. Plus kvalitāti un kontaktu - make before brake (lai nav pārrāvums). Var izņemt tad labāk no kāda veca RRR priekšpastūža ar visām pretestībām.  Labs elmas rotācijas slēdzis maksā ap 30Ls. http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/35-495-16/rotary-switch
vai arī tādu  ar SMD - http://www.khozmo.com/

----------


## defs

Šitas pasmagi slēdzas,bet likt jau var.Pats neesmu tāda vieta lietojis.Bet bija Brig-am ,kurš bija viegls ka potencimetrs,tāds būtu labs.

----------


## Delfins

Briga puļķis gan labs.. manējas ties gan nedaudz čarkst.. bet slinkums veikt pilno revīziju pastūzim.

----------


## Jon

> manējas ties gan nedaudz čarkst..


 Pamēri, vai tev nav kāda maza līdzstrāva uzradusies pirms poča.

----------


## Delfins

> manējas ties gan nedaudz čarkst..
> 
> 
>  Pamēri, vai tev nav kāda maza līdzstrāva uzradusies pirms poča.


 čarkst jau tas pocis kustinot - pastūzis jau okey strāda  :: 
Lampiniekam tas nebūs taspats? ja nu vienīgi uberkautkāds... parastais tač ar ir ok.

----------


## osscar

nu šim vecajam stipreklim jau nu nav jēga likt šādu soļu skaļuma regulatoru...ja nu vienīgi latgalītē var pa lēto dabūt rrr priekšpastūža slēdzi ar visām pretestībām....Didzis te rakstīja par speciālo šo slēdžu tīrīšanas komplektu - esot tāds pieejams  ::

----------


## Zigis

> manējas ties gan nedaudz čarkst..
> 
> 
>  Pamēri, vai tev nav kāda maza līdzstrāva uzradusies pirms poča.
> 
> 
>  čarkst jau tas pocis kustinot - pastūzis jau okey strāda


 Ja līdzstrāva pirms poča, tad tieši kustinot arī trokšņo.

Lētāks par Elmu, bet puslīdz pieklājīgā kvalitātē ir šis:
http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.p ... _id=60#162
VR-S24x2G, slēdzās nedaudz stingrāk kā vecais radiotehnikas, bet ne pārak stingri, man tāds jau nedēļu plauktiņā stāv, neesmu gan vēl uzlodējis.
Ebajā nedārgi tirgo šitos pašus, bet jau salodētus ar smd rezistoriem, dažādi nomināli.

----------


## Zigis

No Khozmo pašlaik nevar pasūtīt, un jāpagaida, lai pirmie čaļi kas pasūtīja saņem un notestē, ko tie Poļi uztaisījuši.

----------


## SnacK

Es arī intereses pēc saliku tādu pastiprinātāju pēc iepriekš aplūkotās shēmas ar vienu vienu 6N2P, divam 6P14P un Sinfonijas 003 trafiem.
Pagaidām tikai eksperimenta līmenī brīvajā montāžā. Skan it kā tīri labi, sadomāju, ka vajadzētu meģināt nomērīt kādus parametrus un tad nu sākās neskaidrības.

Tēstēju ar ārējo USB Creative skaņas karti.

Šeit redzami testa rezultāti vienai atvienotai pakāpei:
Zaļais grafiks (Loop) ir ar vadu savienojot skaņu kartes izeju ar line-in:



Saliekot visu kopā ir vēl briesmīgāk...

Mēģināju vairākas lampas, barošana ir normāla, kvēldiegu meģināju barot gan ar maiņstrāvu, gan līdzstrāvu, bet tik un tā ir gan liels 50Hz troksnis, gan tie lielie pīķi, kas atkārtojas aiz 1kHz.

Tad nu kas īsti varētu būt par vainu, varbūt skaņas karte tam tomēr nav īsti piemērota, jeb varbūt lampu pastiprinātājos tas ir pielaujams...?

----------


## defs

Nav bijusi darīšana ar tādu karti.Pastiprinātājam jadabū nost tas fons,ja skan labi,tad ir ok.Nu ko ta-neklausīsies mūziku,tapec,ka nav īsti lineāra raksturlikne?

----------


## ansius

> Tad nu kas īsti varētu būt par vainu, varbūt skaņas karte tam tomēr nav īsti piemērota, jeb varbūt lampu pastiprinātājos tas ir pielaujams...?


 a tev dators ir sazemēts? man šitais joks bija kad nebija sazemēts un izmantoju par signālavotu, man ir oscils ka ir simetriskā trafotā ieeja, un vis labi rāda līdz bŗidim kad pievienoju tā korpusu ar nuli shēmā.

Ja dators tev nav sazemēts tad labāk neizmatot viņu par mēriekārtu vai arī usb karti slēdz pie portatīvā kas izrauts no kontakta.

----------


## Didzis

Varēji  bišku vairāk aprakstīt, kā Tu saslēdzi pastiprinātāju ar karti. Kadu slodzi izmantoji un kā dalīji spriegumu pastiprinātāja izejā?  Pēc spektra analizatora, ja pastiprinātājs iet ar maksimalo jaudu, tad nekādi brīnumi nav. Pie 10% kropļojumiem jau kādreiz mērija maksimālo jaudu. Kā ir ar harmonikām pie mazākas jaudas? 50Hz Fona līmenis  ap 70dB ir vienkarši ideāli šādam pastiprinātajam.Lai dabūtu mazāku fonu, stipri japiestrādā pie barbloka, montāžas un jāmekle zemējuma punkti.
Es tak visu laiku aicinu merīt savas konstrukcijas. Tad ne tādi vien brīnumi parādīsies. Toties uzreiz var redzēt, kas notiek, ja pamaina kādu detaļu vai režimu. Nu jā, ko es te sapņoju, tagad jau visi baigie audio spečuki un visu regulē uz ausi  ::  .

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik es saprotu, tad tumbai ar 30W nevajag gāzt virsū visu, bet kādus 5 vatus. Bet kas ir ar ieeju un tam 2 lampām, kur to signālu ierobežot - jau pie ieejas, pēc pirmās lampas, vai varbūt ierobežot anodspriegumu?  Kura brīdī to linearitāti var dabūt vislabāko?

----------


## Didzis

Pastiprinātāja ieeja vajag dot 1kHz signālu no 0-0,5V. To elementari regule ar ieejas skaļuma poci. Izejā nekādu skaļruni neslēdz, bet pievieno slodzes ekvivalentu ar 8 omu pretestību. Principā der 10W pretestība, kuru var salodēt no 2W MLT pretestībām. Paralēli slodzei uzliek kadu 1-10K potenciometru un no tā padod signālu uz skaņukartes ieeju. Līmeni pieredulē tā, lai neparstūretu ieeju. Tad var sakt mērīt.

----------


## sparns

Arī es intereses pēc esmu nolēmis salodēt vienkāršu lampinieku pēc līdzīgas shēmas. Radās jautājums par šajā tēmā jau apskatītajām shēmām.


Manuprāt, vienīgā atšķirība ir rezistors R5 otrajā shēmā, kura pirmajā nav vispār. Ko tas dod un cik liela varētu būt tā nozīme? 
Otrs jautājums. Interneta plašumos ļaudis mēdz slēgt paralēli R2 un R6 (arī otrās shēmas numerācija) dažāda tipa un kapacitātes kondensatorus, bet citi savukārt iztiek bez C5. Vai un kāpēc tie kondensatori ir nepieciešami?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Manuprāt, vienīgā atšķirība ir rezistors R5 otrajā shēmā


 Nu, nē. Otrās lampas līdzstrāvas režīmi tiek veidoti pilnīgi savādāk.



> Interneta plašumos ļaudis mēdz slēgt paralēli R2 un R6


 Domāji lampu katodi saslēgti kopā? Atkal cits princips lai iegūtu pretfāzes signālu.



> citi savukārt iztiek bez C5.


 Bez C5 izejas lampām veidojas vietēja negatīvā atgriezeniskā saite, kas uzlabo  gala pakāpes linearitāti, bet samazina pastiprināšanas koeficientu.

----------


## kaspich

nu, te jau runa par kocmocu. afftaram ok, nav paziistami lampu darbiibas pamatprincipi. taa buutu pusbeeda. es vairak gribeetu paintereseeties, kaads ir meegjis shaadai 'buuveeshanai'..
kaadu skaneejumu ir veelme ieguut? kas tiks sleegts klaat? kaapeec shaads koncepts???

----------


## sparns

> Nu, nē. Otrās lampas līdzstrāvas režīmi tiek veidoti pilnīgi savādāk.
> 
> Domāji lampu katodi saslēgti kopā? Atkal cits princips lai iegūtu pretfāzes signālu.
> 
> Bez C5 izejas lampām veidojas vietēja negatīvā atgriezeniskā saite, kas uzlabo  gala pakāpes linearitāti, bet samazina pastiprināšanas koeficientu.


 Paldies par C5!  ::  Varbūt tomēr ir kāda versija par R5?
Par R2 un R6; nevis lampu katodi kopā, bet abām minētajām pretestībām paralēli pieslēgti kondensatori. Vai to efekts līdzīgs kā Tevis izskaidrotajam C5?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Varbūt tomēr ir kāda versija par R5?


 Pirmajā shēmā nav arī otrās shēmas C2!

R6 varētu šuntēt ar kondensatoru.
R2 nē, jo tad pārstās darboties kopējā atgriezeniskā saite R2 R14 C6.

----------

